# 60s sissy bars ?  info needed



## nick tures (Nov 11, 2020)

got these on a bike and with a bike i bought, was just wonder what there for or who made them ?   or if there worth anything ?  2nd one has a hole drilled in the top also


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2020)

I have seen that first one on a Murray Elliminator I may have seen on a few Murray's. I would think both have some value due to the fact that they are no longer produced


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 12, 2020)

The axle mount sissy bars were after market I believe. The hole in the top was probably for a Ray Cooper Topper to mount. Both are great for any muscle bike.


----------

